# Looking for hairdressing job in Dudai



## Manuela S. (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi there ! Anyone knows how much a hairdresser should get in Dubai ( accomodation is included ) , In the interview they will ask how much i expect but I don t have a clue? The prices seem cheaper than London , the salon looks quite nice , how is the cost of life over there? Anyone can help please ? Thank u Manuela


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

not particularly well paid, depends on whether you get commission or not, 10,000 dhs a month or thereabouts.


----------

